
Singularity 6 startup making MMO with focus on virtual community building - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2019/08/singularity-mmo-ugc-virtual-world-startup.html
======
Arrezz
I agree with the core insight here, I've always found that MMOs are lacking
something when it comes to community building. I remember the community that I
felt when I was playing the initial release of WoW and really knowing the
people on my server. Not sure if that experience is something that can be
repeated, it felt like it was just right for it's time.

